
App passwords are here in Bitbucket Cloud - Navarr
https://blog.bitbucket.org/2016/06/06/app-passwords-bitbucket-cloud/
======
Navarr
My own personal desire for these was oddly interacting with Atlassian products
themselves!

Bamboo Cloud really weirdly required entering the user/pass for a Bitbucket
account in order to fetch the code and do other things. App passwords being
here are a great help!

Though.. I'm also now in Bitbucket Pipelines Beta and just finished setting up
my first automated deployment through that so it's a bit "too little too late"
for me.

